# Hätte jemand Interesse an 4GB DDR2 Arbeitsspeicher?



## Thomasxd1 (22. Mai 2012)

*Hätte jemand Interesse an 4GB DDR2 Arbeitsspeicher?*

Hätte noch 2 x 2 GB also ein 4GB Kit zu Hause liegen.

Genaue Daten:
Marke: Samsung
DDR2
PC2 6400
Cl 6-6-6-12
800 MHz
Gebraucht, aber wie neu. Funktioniert. Sauber, wie gerade erst gekauft.

Würde den jemand für 25€ kaufen?


----------

